

Ask: Does anyone have a ASP.NET site to show off? - downrightmike


======
TheSmoke
well, atwood & spolsky have the stack exchange network. the biggest show off i
guess.

------
jasonkester
Pretty much everything I build where it's my time that I'm saving and my money
I'm not buying extra servers with is running ASP.NET. Here's one of my better
known products:

[http://www.twiddla.com/](http://www.twiddla.com/)

------
hendi_
Yes, have a look at [https://www.bunkerapp.com/](https://www.bunkerapp.com/)

Both the website and the app itself are written ASP.NET/C# using MVC. I'm
happy to answer any questions you might have :)

~~~
downrightmike
That looks pretty slick:) Any good books you could recommend on the subject?

------
junto
[http://www.rac.co.uk](http://www.rac.co.uk) is built on ASP.net as is
[http://www.dell.com](http://www.dell.com)

------
Avalaxy
Just curious, why do you want to know? You probably won't notice any
difference with a RoR or PHP website, the C# code is in the back-end.

------
theskhan
abtobolo.com created using Asp.Net MVC.

AbToBolo is a hindi word which in english means "Speak Now".

